# Stencilled Ceiling



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Starting this beast today. Ceiling has been base coated and glaze is mixed.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

My shoulders hurt


View attachment 102377


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

That’s better


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Just for anyone that wants to know-

I usually stencil with a hot dog roller. I set it up in a tray, load up the roller a little, blot it out on a paper towel, apply it to the intended surface, swish it around with a brush. It could be a stencil brush, but today it’s a chip brush.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

When the stencil is removed, there is usually some leakage to clean up. You could carefully wipe with a rag wrapped around the edge of a putty knife. 
For this job, the whole ceiling is getting wiped/patted down with a dry rag to add some wear or ‘come and go’.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

So at some point, if it’s a big job, the stencils get warped and heavy with paint. I usually cut a second set for those reasons and also because I usually end up cutting the stencil apart to use for the smaller or difficult areas.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Man i am going crazy waiting for the results of this job! What's the hold-up?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Nothing to report,sorry


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks like an awesome start to something really fancy. 



Question for you:
What are you utilizing as a glaze? I was (am) very partial to McCloskey's glaze, but the merger and spin-off ended up killing that product from the line-up, so no one has access to it any more. 


I'm looking for a replacement, because I've NEVER had any success with acrylics. Out in the heat/desert, with evap coolers, every bit of moisture is sucked out of the atmosphere, leaving any kind of acrylic glaze work dry in < 2-3 minutes.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I only use Faux Effects - Faux Creme Clear, specifically. I get it from Martin:

https://fauxmarketplace.netlou-secure.com/catalog/

So technically you can’t buy that without having taken the class, but he’ll probably let that slide. You can get Aquaglaze without taking the class, but it’s not that good.

With that product, I use it just as off the shelf glazes. I add a little paint to it and tints as well. They sell their own tints, but I’ve never had an issue using the tints I use. Also, you’re supposed to prime first with their Set Coat product, I don’t. It’s sort of like sealing the wall with Gardz,allows the glaze to slide around.

Anyway, it used to come in a gallon jug that was around fifty bucks. It’s only in quarts now.

The other thing you could try is use a squirt bottle to mist the section of the wall you’re about to work on, and I mean as in immediately before. We used to do that when someone mistakenly base coated in flat.

I’m sure others have their own suggestions.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Do you design and cut the stencils yourself?


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

I just hope you're getting at least a million dollars for all that.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

fauxlynn said:


> I only use Faux Effects - Faux Creme Clear, specifically. I get it from Martin:
> 
> https://fauxmarketplace.netlou-secure.com/catalog/
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. I'll have to maybe check them out. If a quart can be turned into a gallon, like McCloseky's, that would be awesome. 



I did some more research and found out that Old Masters sells a glaze too, looks to be oil based, might have to test that out as well. 



As far as the bottle and misting, yah. When working with acrylics, I usually will do a slip coat to help improve open time. It does work, but no where near the oil based/mineral spirits combo, just can't beat it. 



One thing I will give the acrylics though, is that they can be top coated pretty quick. I like to seal all our faux finishes. Haven't had a call back yet and if I do I'm sure it won't be because someone washed the polyurethane off the walls.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Looks stunning!:vs_cool:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

AAAAAND....Another one bites the dust!


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

So, a second pass went up on the ceiling in a slightly different color. No point in posting pics as it looks as if I did nothing. Unfortunately I had to add a third step to give the ceiling a weathered look. 
I mixed another glaze and applied a parchment finish. Basically, get it on the surface any way you want, using a sea sponge this time, then press or pounce a slightly dampened rag into the glaze.

View attachment 102503


View attachment 102505


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Well, no matter what I do, it keeps posting the pic sideways. Anyway, this just illustrates the difference between where I hadn’t glazed yet.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Fin


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks awesome. Like the parchment/ragging technique. Always works great. 



Keep up the good work!


----------



## Burke painting (Oct 23, 2018)

*Laser cutter*



jennifertemple said:


> Do you design and cut the stencils yourself?


Laser cutters are best choice for stincles. We have them made custom after a client picks a pattern on our tablet selection.


----------

